# Good quality number plates ?



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi

I need to get some number plates done next week. Is Halfords OK or are their better materials to look out for. I would imagine the letters specification is all controlled now.

Ta CARLO


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I've had a Halfords rear plate on my TT for about 9 months and I've had no issues with it mate.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

It took 3 attempts for Halfrauds to get our plate right. I won't use them again for plates - they weren't exactly brilliant a few years ago with a similar problem


----------



## RS-Tom (Mar 17, 2014)

Last few sets of plates I have used Dave @ DMB - http://www.dmb.uk.com/

Can't fault their service. Drop them an email with your requirements, they have always been happy to chat.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can order some online...loads of sellers about and would work out better value than halfrauds.


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

If you get them online just make sure the plates come with the correct legal details such as the supplying post code and BS marks, as plod can pull you over if your car is post 2000 and does not have them.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Got some from Halfords the other week.
They actually just print them on paper, then heat seal them into a plastic sandwich. One of the printer pixels was gone so he had to use a black pen to fill it in. He had 3 goes to get the perfect result. You can pick different letter styles like 3D or line down the middle.
Its the easiest place, as your need to show your V5 as well to prove you own the car, and don't think plod will question them with Halfords printed on the bottom.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

paulw12 said:


> Got some from Halfords the other week.
> They actually just print them on paper, then heat seal them into a plastic sandwich. One of the printer pixels was gone so he had to use a black pen to fill it in. He had 3 goes to get the perfect result. You can pick different letter styles like 3D or line down the middle.
> Its the easiest place, as your need to show your V5 as well to prove you own the car, and don't think plod will question them with Halfords printed on the bottom.


I'm pretty sure all plates are required to have where the plate was made from and there postcode at the bottom. Something to do with the plates being made by an approved place I think.

Not that it matters, you can barely see the little writing at the bottom anyway even parked behind a vehicle at traffic lights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

This is the site I used to make my private plates

http://www.platesforcars.co.uk/designer ... wwod2aEBMw

You can pretty much do almost anything with them. There is even guidelines so you know you are creating a legal plate. Quick delivery as well!! Give them a go

I did go to Halfords before to replace bubbling on a rear plate of mine, in doing so you have to show documentation. The website above you don't need to. Also, the result wasn't great with Halfords, a slight bubble on one letter. Platesforcars check each individual plate carefully before sending them out.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

AFAIK all UK road legal plate makers will require registration documentation as a legal requirement. To prevent false plates being used to avoid cameras etc.
If anybody supplies without, then they are "SHOW" plates only, like most ebay ones, not to used on UK roads.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

The plates I have fitted now are aluminium backed. I also notice that the plates on a TT lies onto a plateau with about a quarter of the plates at either end floating in air. Hence won't the more rigid aluminium ones lie flatter and the plastic ones bow a little on the ends ?

Hence why I am thinking better to go Aluminium.

CARLO


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I used show plates on all my cars since 2005 and other than it getting mentioned when I was pulled in the hindhead tunnel for noise bombing, I've never had an issue.

Just make sure you use the standard font.

My TT says A LOT MORE ROWDY THAN YOUR AVERAGE AUDI across where the name of the garage normally goes - never been an issue.

https://www.myshowplates.com/


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Well you did have an issue, the police told you you had illegal plates on, and you chose to ignore them, and now you advise other people to break the law as well..... :roll:


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

I've bought from here great service and quality
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... ID=EBAY-GB


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

danielW2599 said:


> If you get them online just make sure the plates come with the correct legal details such as the supplying post code and BS marks, as plod can pull you over if your car is post 2000 and does not have them.


I've never ever been pulled up on this. I use legal lettering but on short plates with my own personalisation. I was even stopped by the police when my cherished transfer was going through a few years back and the coppers were more bothered about ensuring I had both plates in the boot for the old reg, which I did. This is now an instant online process with dvla. Happy days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

I have ordered some online. Didn't need my docs which is good as I don't have them yet so at least I can get the plates ready. I spent a lot of time trying to find a nice looking plate especially after spending a load of money on the number. If any one has a good looking plate which is legal then wouldn't mind seeing it.

Here is what I had made up. PS the number isn't quite mine.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

paulw12 said:


> Well you did have an issue, the police told you you had illegal plates on, and you chose to ignore them, and now you advise other people to break the law as well..... :roll:


I got pulled for being too loud . . . not for plates . . . never had an issue with having plates on, the old bill not tell me to change them, didn't give me a producer, nor points, in fact the only reason he mentioned it was due to the fact he laughed at my cheeky tag line THE MILLENNIUM FALCON IS NO LONGER THE FASTEST SHIP IN THE GALAXY . . . so I stand by my comment . . . . never had an issue. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

What I just thought of was getting number plates made up by Audi. The ones on my car now are made up by Audi in aluminium with a nice border and Audi text/emblems along the bottom. Might phone them tomorrow and see if they do variations and how much

CARLO


----------

